# Kuldhara, ghost town in Rajasthan, India



## Lenzo (Jan 21, 2015)

I was recently in India on holiday and as we were travelling around Rajasthan, I was told about this small ghost town near Jaisalmer that had a very interesting story and which I felt I simply had to visit.

It's a protected site that you have to pay a small fee to get into. There do seem to be parts of the town that are being slowly renovated, such as the temple and the bandstand-type structure you see in the photos, but most of it is just rubble that stretches on for ages.

The story goes that in the 13th century, a tyrannical king wanted to marry the daughters of one of locals of the town. Fearful that the daughter would be taken away from town and that nothing could be done, all 1500 locals from the village disappeared one night and were never seen again. It is said they simply migrated away to escape the king, but the fact that the entire town went in one go is rather astonishing. There are those who claim the town is haunted and that you can spirits from the locals trying to reach their homes at night.


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


Untitled by LenzoBG, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Jan 21, 2015)

That's different, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Great atmosphere and captured well in your shots.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Very interesting history, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats amazing! What a place! 
When one thinks of India one always thinks of busy hustle and bustle, not a ghost town! 
Fantastic photos too, thanks for sharing, always love to see something a bit different.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice bit of folklore and surprisingly photogenic - like it.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2015)

That is FANTASTIC! It's bordering on a tourist attraction but there's no one there and it is derelict so it fits the brief. Thank you for sharing. My main regret when I went to Rajasthan was that I didn't get up as far as Jaisalmer. Next time...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, what an incredible place! Your photo's are stunning, thank you


----------



## Lenzo (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers for all the kind words, guys! You're right HughieD, it is essentially a tourist attraction but to my luck, not one that attracted many tourists.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 26, 2015)

looks epic great photos thanks


----------

